# OK to Raise my outlet/inlet pipe?



## Bertie (3 Dec 2013)

Hi,
Did not know which section to post this so sorry if it is in the wrong Forum.

I am wondering if it is a good/bad idea to raise my outlet/inlet pipe? , I always mix them up.
I mean the pipe that takes the tank water to the filter!.

I have noticed over the last week or so that I am getting very large amounts of co2 bubbles sticking all over the top of the tank and it is taking a lot longer for my water to become co2 saturated, it also does not look nice with the light reflecting off these bubbles.

I notice that there appears to be a dust film on top of the water and although I have raised the spray bar to get lots of agitation it just does not want to break up.Later I will see if I can soak any up with sheets of kitchen roll.

Last week I did a filter clean but that has not made any difference, and the only thing I can think of is the inlet? may be perhaps not circulating the water efficiently enough. I have a bushy Hygrophila guanensis right next to the pipe and I am wondering whether this is impeding the good circulation?

If it is, would it matter if I raised the pipe from the bottom of the tank to maybe half to 3/4 of the depth of the tank? I will move the plant if it is necessary for good circulation.

Thanks


----------



## James D (3 Dec 2013)

Hi Bertie. I would strongly recommend an Eheim 350 skimmer, after a few minutes use my water surface is crystal clear and sparkling beautifully under my LEDs, it also helps my flow a bit (although I don't really need it for that). You're probably sick of throwing money at your tank (like me) but they are fairly inexpensive and they do work a treat, if you put it at the back near your spraybar your missus might not even notice it!

Edit: I just had a thought while I was having a fag outside. What sort of filter inlet do you currently use Bertie? I have a couple of spare Eheim ones, you could have one if you want to trim it down to try it out. I'm not convinced it would help though unless it was actually at surface level.


----------



## Bertie (3 Dec 2013)

Hi James,
I have got a skimmer, that came with the filter, but it is not attached to the pipework,at the moment, it is too far down from the surface. I can alter the pipe (it has a telescopic piece) and cut a short length of pipe so that it is at the same depth.. Or shorten the pipe which will mean the pipe will be only 3/4 down the depth of the tank.
If you can understand what I mean?


----------



## Rob P (3 Dec 2013)

Looks a no brainer for 20 odd quid that James


----------



## Bertie (3 Dec 2013)

[quote="James D, post: 320590, member: 10518"
Edit: I just had a thought while I was having a fag outside. What sort of filter inlet do you currently use Bertie? I have a couple of spare Eheim ones, you could have one if you want to trim it down to try it out. I'm not convinced it would help though unless it was actually at surface level.[/quote]


I used to use an Eheim Pro3 but now use an APS 2000EF. I have spare pipe which I can cut down but also do not know whether the bushy plant is impeding the flow back to the filter although flow rate etc look as before it is just this dusty film on the surface! It is not a good look


----------



## James D (3 Dec 2013)

> I have got a skimmer, that came with the filter, but it is not attached to the pipework,at the moment, it is too far down from the surface. I can alter the pipe (it has a telescopic piece) and cut a short length of pipe so that it is at the same depth.. Or shorten the pipe which will mean the pipe will be only 3/4 down the depth of the tank.
> If you can understand what I mean?


 
I'm not entirely sure what you mean there, I would think it only reaching down 3/4 depth would be ok if it means you can fit you skimming attachment, I would certainly try it for a week or two anyway.
I'll just add the disclaimer that I'm only a beginner and no expert though!


----------



## Bertie (3 Dec 2013)

I am sure it would be ok James, I am just wondering on whether all the water around the bottom of the tank would still make its way to the filter for circulation? and you must have worked out by now that I am only a beginner in this planted game also


----------



## James D (3 Dec 2013)

My inlets barely reach 3/4 down my tank and seem fine.


----------



## krazypara3165 (3 Dec 2013)

Bertie the skimmer on the aps works quite well if set up properly!

my only advice is this, you get the 'u bend' piece that on one side is connected to the hose leading to your filter and on the other side (in the tank) as it connects to the intake black pipe (with the skimmer if you have it attached) there is a section where you can extend the length of the inlet pipe by pulling it down a little, if this is not pulled down a centimeter or two the skimmer does not work. when it it set up the filter is adequately powerful enough to draw water in from the bottom and the bottom and the skimmer.

Im at work at the moment but if needed I can take a few pics of my setup with the aps 2000.


----------



## Bertie (3 Dec 2013)

Hi krazypara and thanks...I will connect it shortly when the lights come on. I have the inlet pipe fully extended at the moment so the pipe reaches just above the substrate but will shorten it and connect the skimmer and see how it goes.


----------



## krazypara3165 (3 Dec 2013)

No problem, if its fully extended it should be fine anyway


----------



## Bertie (3 Dec 2013)

Thanks again, but I had to shorten it up to get the skimmer to reach the surface but it is only off the substrate by about 3 - 4 inches. I have the extension down by 2 notches and the skimmer is at the surface but wobbling a bit....I might take it up just one more notch as that will still leave a bit. Will see later if it is working as I have disturbed the surface water and although I can still see "dust" and bubbles  on the surface I have to give it time to work.


----------



## Bertie (3 Dec 2013)

Well the skimmer has been attached  for about 3hrs now, and some of the "dust" has decreased, and the amount of the bubbles sticking to the surface has lessened but I can still see plenty there. I will be able to tell easier when the co2 goes off at 5pm. As the skimmer has a small inlet it may take 24hrs or so to completely do its job!

The co2 has become more efficient, as the ph has appeared to have gone back to what it was prior to this dust film appearing, as whilst the "dust film" was present the ph was not dropping as it was.


----------



## James D (3 Dec 2013)

Glad to hear a positive result Bertie! 

Just one thing though, when I mentioned a film on my water in another thread (can't remember where) Clive suggested it was due to an imbalance in my tank (CO2 related? I can't recall). It might be worth a quick search on the forum to see if the film is indicating something more sinister.

Cheers


----------



## Bertie (3 Dec 2013)

I did have a look at that thread and don't think it applys  Mind you I am not too sure how good this skimmer attachment is working. I have just fed the fish and particles of mini granules just went right on by right next to the skimmer!


----------



## Bertie (3 Dec 2013)

Well the co2 has been off for 15mins and can say that I am not overly  impressed. Some of the film has gone but there is still plenty up there.I will have to stick with it and see how it is tomorrow.


----------



## James D (4 Dec 2013)

As I mentioned Bertie those little Eheim skimmers work a treat, you won't regret getting one!


----------



## Bertie (4 Dec 2013)

Thanks James but I am trying to get the aps one working now as spending more money will wind the wife up  especially when I want/need other things  don't know why this aps one is not working properly though as have set it up as per instructions? There is certainly nothing being "sucked" into it!


----------



## krazypara3165 (4 Dec 2013)

if you remove the top of the skimmer off and stick your finger over the hole you should be able to notice the suction, if not try adjusting the length of the intake


----------



## Bertie (4 Dec 2013)

hi krazy I have not any left to adjust as it is barely staying on the pipe at the moment...........But I adjusted it fully up and then down the two notches again and now I can feel a bit of suction!!!  not a strong suction but there nonetheless. I will just have to be patient as I don't think it will clear it quickly but at least there is a bit of suction now! Thanks.


----------



## Bertie (4 Dec 2013)

It does now appear to be working but it sounds as if it is also sucking a bit of air as well, as there is the typical " running water" sound. If the sound does not clear it will not be a problem, as I will just plug it up until needed the next time.


----------



## James D (5 Dec 2013)

Good stuff, I'm gradually learning to appreciate that patience is a virtue in this hobby.


----------



## krazypara3165 (6 Dec 2013)

bertie i found it was loud when I first started using it. i set it back up again a few weeks back and it no longer makes the noise. couldnt figure out why. Ive just realised it was because I had a filter sponge over the inlet!


----------



## Bertie (6 Dec 2013)

Hi krazy, I do not have any sponge over the inlet but there is a big bushy Hyrgophilia guanensis around it. Have shut the skimmer down at the moment as I did my wc yesterday and it is nice and clear. If it starts again I will turn it back on and although it takes its time it does clear it eventually.


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Dec 2013)

all good, nice to see the issues been resolved anyway


----------



## Bertie (9 Dec 2013)

Well I have had to shut the skimmer down. It was sucking so hard that air was constantly being sucked into the filter and lots of air bubbles coming out of the spraybar not to mention the noise. It came to a head at 4am this morning when I got up...there seemed to be lots and lots of air bubbles coming out of every hole in the spray bar with all the fish huddled in one corner. The tank also appeared cloudy with whatever the air had forced out of the filter and pipes and out of the spray bar. If I have further problems with surface scum I will have to invest in a Eheim 350 skimmer.


----------

